# No new events since 2011?



## Kogre (30 Apr 2013)

With the caliber of 'scapers on this site I find it difficult to believe that events are few and far between.  Keep the threads coming!  Give us inspiration.


----------



## Stu Worrall (30 Apr 2013)

aquatics live in nov 2012   - http://ukaps.org/forum/threads/aquatics-live-pics-and-thanks.24283/


----------



## Richard Dowling (6 Oct 2015)

Its looking like this post is still the case! Really wish they're were more shows like Aquatics Live still running in England

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------

